# OMG I am in shock , happy shock !



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

My 28 year old daughter, my baby  ( who has sworn since she was 8 that she was never having children) phoned me tonight . We are having a baby in March , I am over the moon happy , so is she , her boyfriend  is way over the moon on another planet happy . I can't believe it , another grandbaby to love . They could see 2 embryo's  showing on the first ultrasound  :shock: , one had no heartbeat though , so they figure it was 2 separate eggs in the beginning . Now just 1 healthy fetus . This will be my fourth grand baby it never ceases to amaze me how exciting it is ..

Thanks for listening to me babble on ..

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome!  Congrats, Kitn!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you guys , I can't quit thinking about it , I love it .


----------



## IanT (Aug 28, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## pops1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Congratulations ,There's hope for my 30 year old son who has always said dogs are a lot cleaner and cheaper to have instead of kids


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 28, 2009)

Congratulations Kitn!
Babies are precious!


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh kitn,that's wonderful news. Im so happy for you.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 28, 2009)

pops1 said:
			
		

> Congratulations ,There's hope for my 30 year old son who has always said dogs are a lot cleaner and cheaper to have instead of kids



LOL!!  More hope for him than my 28yo only child...he's gay! Ah well,I've resigned myself to being Aunty Sisa to a whole new generation of grand nephews & nieces


----------



## heyjude (Aug 28, 2009)

That's wonderful news, Kitn!! Get to knitting those booties!   

Jude


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 28, 2009)

Best wishes   to your daughter for a safe and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## jmk7765 (Aug 28, 2009)

How exciting!! My daughter has 2 children and one more on the way. I'm so lucky to live near her so I can share in all the ups and downs of her being pregnant again. This one has mostly been downs as she's been sick for what seems like forever. But she's having another girl and I'm so happy!!
My Avatar is one of our grandbabies and she will be a big sister soon!

Congrats! and Enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

She is a cutie jmk , isn't it great .I am about 6 hours away from my daughter .I told her she will just have to move closer LOL .I can see myself getting to know that highway very well .

Thank you all ..


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 28, 2009)

That will put you one up on me.  I have 3 right now and no more on the way at this time.  Grandkids are the greatest!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bruce


----------



## raine (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 29, 2009)

that's fabulous kitn! so happy for you and your family!


----------



## rubyslippers (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations Kitn!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you all , I still can't quit thinking about it and I have this silly grin on my face 24/7 . 

Kitn


----------



## heartsong (Aug 29, 2009)

*x*

oh, kitn, i'm so hqappy for you!

another g'baby to love and spoil! (that's what granna's are for!)

congratulations to you all!


----------



## LJA (Aug 31, 2009)

Awwww.    Congratulations Grammy!!!


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations.  I have six grandbabies.  The oldest is five and starting kindergarten already.  Seems like he was just a baby.  I just took 2 of them to the zoo this past weekend.  Gosh, it was so much fun.  They will probably have to repave the road from so much use from your house to hers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol Gramma Judy , they could  make it a double lane as well , it is like a buggy trail ( if you take the short cut ) . She is not feeling well at all , I am to darn far away , I want to be with my baby  I got a pic of the babies  U/S , looks like a chubby little thing .

Kitn


----------

